# Information required please



## G1475NA (May 22, 2018)

Hi everyone. I would really appreciate your help. I am an Italian citizen who is currently living in the UK with my non eu spouse. He is on a resident card here. I would like to find out what the rules are if I wanted to move to italy with my non eu spouse. Any advice on what the best way for us to do it is? Thank you kindly 🙂


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Basically, the fact of his having lived in the UK doesn't really help you any. If you move to Italy, you have to comply with the Italian immigration rules for the spouse of an Italian citizen. (Though I understand that Italy's rules are actually fairly easy to comply with - but I don't know all the details.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

The only rule for an Italian citizen is that you must have residence in the commune where you intend to live. After that you can sponsor your non-EU spouse for his residence as long as he's living with you.


----------

